# Sergeant Paul Starzyck



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Paul Starzyck 
*Martinez Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Saturday, September 6, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, September 6, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sergeant Paul Starzyck was shot and killed while responding to a shots fired call at a local hair salon.

The salon owner's estranged husband had entered the business with a weapon looking for the woman. As he searched the salon he fired several shots.

As responding officers arrived at the scene, they exchanged shots with the man and Sergeant Starzyck was struck. Sergeant Starzyck was flown to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.
Agency Contact Information
Martinez Police Department
525 Henrietta Street
Martinez, CA 94553

Phone: (925) 372-3440

_*Please contact the Martinez Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt.


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

An accounting from the Chief of Police:



> From the Martinez chief
> 
> Sent: 9/7/2008 6:00:58 PM
> Subject: Sgt. Paul Starzyk-Martinez PD
> ...


RIP Sergeant Starzyck! You now serve with St Michael to protect the bretrhen. May God provide the comfort that is essential to your family and friends during their grief. Thank you for your dedicated service.


----------



## samcguinn (Nov 13, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Paul Starzyck is being honored on America's Most Wanted this weekend. He's also being featured on AMW.com.

http://www.amw.com/line-of-duty/?id=406


----------

